# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Βοηθητικά μηχανήματα πλοίου >  Αγκυρα Ακυβερνησιας

## XaMeNoS

Φιλοι συναδερφοι μηπως καποιος ξερει τι ειναι η αγκυρα ακυβερνησιας??θα σας παρακαλουσα παρα πολυ αν καποιος γνωριζει ας μου απαντησει.. :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μήπως εννοείς την άγκυρα αντιμονής sea anchor στα αγγλικά;

----------


## Eng

Αυτη Παναγιωτη δεν την εχω ακουσει. Ξερω μονο την πρυμνια αγκυρα που ειχαν καποια φορτηγα και την ριχναν σε ποταμια.

----------


## Leo

Δεν μπορεί να είναι τίποτα άλλο παρα μια πλωτή άγκυρα, που χρησιμοποιείται μόνο σε μικρά σκάφη (βάρκες κλπ)

----------


## Eng

> Δεν μπορεί να είναι τίποτα άλλο παρα μια πλωτή άγκυρα, που χρησιμοποιείται μόνο σε μικρά σκάφη (βάρκες κλπ)


Λες??? και γω ψαχνομουν μηπως ξεχασα αυτη την αγκυρα στο ναυπηγειο και φαω κανα detension ξεγυρισμενο????  :Very Happy:

----------


## mariajames

I like your post its quite informative and i love to visit you again as you have done a wonderful job. i love to bookmark this site and would send it to other friends to read it and visit it to get upto date and quite interesting information.

----------

